# An Informative, Albeit Boring, Description Of E-cigarettes By British American Tobacco.



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/13)




----------



## Johnny2Puffs (6/11/13)

Stroodlepuff still has free wifi. I can't afford to watch movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

